# never seen one of these before



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never seen this peice of junk before made by moen...

it has a handle on the right that seems to somehow pump soap into the faucet as you are using the unit..from a soap dispenser that is installed under the sink.. and it is plugged into somesort of pump operated by battery.......:blink:.???

then on the underside of the spout there is another vaccuum breaker or areator that leaks like a sive too....:laughing:

this one is a jewell and we had to send a picture to the landlord to convince him that only a dumbass would have installed such crap.....

we tore it out just to save time and expence.... 

Has Anyone tangleed with anything like this before???










.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Never seen that one but I've installed a soap dispenser that had an extension tube that went too a large bottle of soap that sat on base of cabinet so it didn't have to be refilled so often


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Why do I have a feeling that it isn't code compliment?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What is with all the junk in the background? Is that your shop?.....:laughing:

I've seen that in some men's rooms in Tampa, FL. Soap squirts out when the water starts to run from the sensor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you tear out and replace anything that you don't understand how to repair?:whistling2:

I'd like to see you get called for a Kohler DTV Shower System...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Do you tear out and replace anything that you don't understand how to repair?:whistling2:
> 
> I'd like to see you get called for a Kohler DTV Shower System...:laughing:



Redwood...There is a lot of stuff I could probably have repaired over the course of my life, if I wanted to search the city high and low .get on line and special order parts ect ect....
...and then charge the customer an arm and a leg for my time and material. and watch them squeal like pigs.......:laughing:..:laughing:

and in most cases they agree its not worth the expence and its cheaper and better to tear it out and install a new faucet... 

I probably would just walk away from a Kohler DVT shower system. ..never seen one before and hope that I never will....

I have walked away from a many Kohler faucets in my time because its nearly impossible to get parts for most of the older junk they make..... 

I would rather just walk away than tackle some no-win POS junk just to prove something to myself..... no thanks... I got better things to do with my time and the customers money... 



This was just a special odd ball Moen faucet in a normal rental property that 
was all limed up from city water and way beyond anything I am gonna screw with all day long....

and only a fool would waste their time attempting to bring that back to life..........

There is no shame in my game....:no::no:.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> What is with all the junk in the background? Is that your shop?.....:laughing:
> 
> I've seen that in some men's rooms in Tampa, FL. Soap squirts out when the water starts to run from the sensor.



Yes that is the office and I am ashamed of our shop right now... its getting pretty rough in there:laughing::yes:...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Speaking of pretty rough, how's your dead water heater storage holding up against the meth heads?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Speaking of pretty rough, how's your dead water heater storage holding up against the meth heads?



we are doing pretty well lately

... the razor wire seemed to slow them down a lot. Once I smeared a bunch of toilet wax seals and axle grease all over the bars that seemed to get the message across...:laughing:.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Redwood...There is a lot of stuff I could probably have repaired over the course of my life, if I wanted to search the city high and low .get on line and special order parts ect ect....
> ...and then charge the customer an arm and a leg for my time and material. and watch them squeal like pigs.......:laughing:..:laughing:
> 
> and in most cases they agree its not worth the expence and its cheaper and better to tear it out and install a new faucet...
> ...


Why would you walk away from a dtv ? That home owner has money! Didn't really see too many serviceable parts on the ones I've installed, never had any problems with them either...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Redwood...There is a lot of stuff I could probably have repaired over the course of my life, if I wanted to search the city high and low .get on line and special order parts ect ect....
> ...and then charge the customer an arm and a leg for my time and material. and watch them squeal like pigs.......:laughing:..:laughing:
> 
> and in most cases they agree its not worth the expence and its cheaper and better to tear it out and install a new faucet...


1-800-BUY-MOEN

Lifetime Guarantee will send parts or comparable product...

Excellent Tech Support!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberN8 said:


> Why would you walk away from a dtv ? That home owner has money! Didn't really see too many serviceable parts on the ones I've installed, never had any problems with them either...



In all honesty I have never seen a dvt, I assume it is a faucet with 10 body sprays attached to it in the wall.... We dont get a lot of high end Kohler around here to speak of.

as far as moen goes , they have great tech support , and I suppose that just about anything can be repaired if you have the time and patience to wait on the specific parts to arrive... and it fixes the problem... 

I guess its more a question of how you add up the billable hours fooling with something versus just installing a nice new faucet that day... 

I am not fooling with some cheap POS for free, and if we have to make 5 trips out to the home, the time will add up and its gonna get ugly.. I make sure that the customer is very aware of the cost and expence of me playing around for days on some faucet they paid only 90 bucks for at HD...

I have done this same thing attempting to repair whirlpool water heaters and I gave up on that game up a long time ago....
I wont touch them any more...

do no harm. 




.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> In all honesty I have never seen a dvt, I assume it is a faucet with 10 body sprays attached to it in the wall.... We dont get a lot of high end Kohler around here to speak of.
> 
> as far as moen goes , they have great tech support , and I suppose that just about anything can be repaired if you have the time and patience to wait on the specific parts to arrive... and it fixes the problem...
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm a little surprised by the lack of confidence you display, are you worried about employees of yours or are you just overwhelmed/ uncomfortable with ptoducts you aren't familiar with? neither kohler or moen are cheap, or something I'd consider a pos, I know delta doesn't need to be straight or anything to make work, but I'd never put that stuff in my own home unless I was broke. I'm interested in hearing about the amazing products you sell your customers. You really should look into the dtv, its surprisingly simple has tons of additional features you can add or not and is easy to service. I'm telling you, I'd rarher do a coustom for a cheap sob than rough in trhack housing any day


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberN8 said:


> Wow, I'm a little surprised by the lack of confidence you display, are you worried about employees of yours or are you just overwhelmed/ uncomfortable with ptoducts you aren't familiar with? neither kohler or moen are cheap, or something I'd consider a pos, I know delta doesn't need to be straight or anything to make work, but I'd never put that stuff in my own home unless I was broke. I'm interested in hearing about the amazing products you sell your customers. You really should look into the dtv, its surprisingly simple has tons of additional features you can add or not and is easy to service. I'm telling you, I'd rarher do a coustom for a cheap sob than rough in trhack housing any day



the amazeing products we normally sell is Delta and Moen.... Kohler is not all that popular in these parts......

confidence level is good, but I do not see a lot of high end stuff.. The only place we see high end stuff is down town in 10 + story condo buildings 
I just dont work in the condos any longer.. too much liability...

So we are not dealing with a lot of high end stuff lately .... and we have only done one new home last year and used Delta.... I would rather not do any new home construction for high end homes or tract homes either.....

if you would like to take a crack at that soap pump Moen faucet I will gladly send it to you and maybe you can rebuilt it and sell it on e-bay for big bucks:laughing::yes:


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

No thanks, I aquire enough **** like that regularly, I'd be happy to take it to the scrap yard for you tho, unless you're keeping it for a rainy day? I see now that you only do service, I bet there are countless coustom homes all over Indianapolis, but the fact you never deal with kohler and rarely moen proves my point that they produce a superior product to delta, anything bought in a home depot will not be the same quality as a faucet or fixture purchased from a supply house, even if it has a delta or moen stamp.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

If you do want me to fix it for you I'd be happy to, I'm not in it for the money tho, if you pay shipping I'll shoot you my address, that faucet wouldn't beat me


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Redwood said:


> 1-800-BUY-MOEN
> 
> Lifetime Guarantee will send parts or comparable product...
> 
> Excellent Tech Support!


Only had to contact moen twice, but both times were fast and easy, they sent me a cartridge free of hastle and charge for my folks kitchen faucet, didn't start having problems till it had seen daily abuse for about 8 years


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberN8 said:


> Only had to contact moen twice, but both times were fast and easy, they sent me a cartridge free of hastle and charge for my folks kitchen faucet, didn't start having problems till it had seen daily abuse for about 8 years


Zackly! The last time I had a customer show me a Moen Faucet with a problem I was working on a long list of problems. The Moen was a pull out faucet and the vacuum breaker was leaking. Knowing the part would have to come from Moen I asked the customer when they had purchased the faucet and they said it was installed in the new home when they had bought it some 20 years earlier.

I told them to call 1-800-Buy-Moen and talk to them about the faucet and it having a leaking vacuum breaker to get parts...

A little while later the homeowner come in to where I was working on something else, and says, "You aren't going to believe this... They said the faucet had been discontinued and parts aren't available... They are sending me a new faucet."

A few days later the customer called and I had to go back to replace the faucet... Works for me!


----------

